# Purchasing a House



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2019)

Currently, I still live with my parents, but I obviously cannot do that, forever, so I have begun to search for a new house, and I feel that it would be wise to seek advice in this area from other people, people who have their own houses.

            I wish to remain in the same town in which I currently live (although my parents have been saying that I should look in other towns), so I shall be seeking houses that are located in it, and I certainly have a limit to how much money I can spend at the present time. I would prefer a house with a minimum of two bedrooms and two bathrooms, in the case that I have a roommate or guests. I also am seeking a house in which the roof, the siding, the heating, the wiring, and the plumbing are fairly new (no more than a decade old); wherever I live, next, I plan to spend the rest of my life, or at least another thirty years, so I shall definitely inquire about having solar panels installed on the roof of the house.

            For those users here who have their own houses, how was the experience of seeking a house? Did you ever see a house that greatly appealed to you, only for someone else to purchase it before you could do so (which has certainly happened to me)? How quickly do you need to make an offer on a house after it is put on the market? Was it difficult to move all of your belongings from your previous place of residence to your current place? How well did you adjust to your new environment? How old were you when you moved out of your parents’ house? Are you still paying your mortgage, and, if not, how quickly did you finish repaying it?

            Any advice or feedback that anyone here can offer would be greatly appreciated; I wish for my experience with purchasing a house to be as easy and stress-free as it can possibly be. As envious as I was of my brother purchasing his own house, before me, I will be able to learn from his experience, to avoid any mistakes that he may have made.

            What does everyone else say about this? What advice can you offer about purchasing a house?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 20, 2019)

Unless you've got a massive savings account, from what I remember, purchasing a home isn't the best idea for you at this point. Real estate where you live is pricey, you don't have a guaranteed well-paying job, and you have no experience whatsoever with living on your own as far as I remember. This is the time you should be looking to transition into a rental, whether it be an apartment, house, duplex, etc. 

I can tell you about my home buying experiences later, but from the information you've provided in other threads, you simply aren't ready for such a big step.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> For those users here who have their own houses, how was the experience of seeking a house?


Not horrible, you can find houses you want to look at online and then get with a realtor to go look at them, once you find one that you like then you make your offer and if accepted line up all your inspections and such.


> Did you ever see a house that greatly appealed to you, only for someone else to purchase it before you could do so (which has certainly happened to me)?


No



> How quickly do you need to make an offer on a house after it is put on the market?


Depends on the area. Some places will have properties last months or even years on the market, others will have property under contract within days of listing.



> Was it difficult to move all of your belongings from your previous place of residence to your current place?


My last move I used a moving company, so it was easy. The time before that I did it myself with a bit of help from a friend, took a bit longer, but wasn't bad since the new place was only about 20 minutes away from the old house.


> How well did you adjust to your new environment?


Always adjust easily, I mean, I wouldn't have picked the place if I didn't want to live there.



> How old were you when you moved out of your parents’ house?


18



> Are you still paying your mortgage, and, if not, how quickly did you finish repaying it?


My last house was a bit of a loss, I had to move before having any equity in it so lost like 40k when I moved. My new place I downsized quite a bit (previous house was a 3/2 with about 2400 soft living space, new one is a 2/1 with around 900 sqft), and much less expensive (old house was purchased for 165k, new one was for 65k). I do still have a mortgage payment, but I financed it for 15 years instead of 30, and plan to have it paid off before the 10 year point if I end up sticking around here that long.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2019)

Why do you even want to purchase a home in the first place? I could be wrong obviously but I suspect it's something along the lines of "my younger brother/friends purchased a home and I feel like I must do the same to compete with them".

I hope that isn't the case, you should only purchase a home when you're ready and have the financial means.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DDJ you should look at an apartment first.  You don't need or can even afford a house right now.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Currently, I still live with my parents, but I obviously cannot do that, forever, so I have begun to search for a new house, and I feel that it would be wise to seek advice in this area from other people, people who have their own houses.



Way too many commas here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

My family current owns a home, but we also lost once in 2008. My advice is *be careful*. It's okay to rent. There are a lot of hidden costs with owning a home. For example, it could cost you several thousand dollars to repair steps or flooring in your house.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

couldn't you just live in your parents house until they die and continue to live there? You're the last of their children still living there, no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2019)

I am extremely disappointed with the responses that I have received, in this thread; I was hoping for a serious and mature discussion of this subejct, but only @Moritsune has actually offered me any useful advice, where as everyone else is simply criticizing me and my current situation.



Moritsune said:


> Unless you've got a massive savings account, from what I remember, purchasing a home isn't the best idea for you at this point. Real estate where you live is pricey, you don't have a guaranteed well-paying job, and you have no experience whatsoever with living on your own as far as I remember. This is the time you should be looking to transition into a rental, whether it be an apartment, house, duplex, etc.





Mider T said:


> DDJ you should look at an apartment first.  You don't need or can even afford a house right now.



I have already explained why I have no intention of renting a living space; any money that I spend paying rent is money that I could paying my own mortgage.



A Optimistic said:


> Why do you even want to purchase a home in the first place? I could be wrong obviously but I suspect it's something along the lines of "my younger brother/friends purchased a home and I feel like I must do the same to compete with them".
> 
> I hope that isn't the case, you should only purchase a home when you're ready and have the financial means.



I am not planning to purchase my own house immediately; I currently am saving money, and I am planning to hopefully have my own house by the end of 2020, presuming that my current job lasts for that long.

Yes, I am trying to compete with my family and friends, but I also cannot live with my parents, forever; I need to be self-sufficient and have my own place of residence when they die, or else I will be reduced to a homeless beggar, which I am certain you can imagine is a fate that I wish to avoid.



Jim said:


> couldn't you just live in your parents house until they die and continue to live there? You're the last of their children still living there, no?



I would like for that to happen, but my parents are not planning to live in our current house long enough for that to happen.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am extremely disappointed with the responses that I have received, in this thread; I was hoping for a serious and mature discussion of this subejct, but only @Moritsune has actually offered me any useful advice, where as everyone else is simply criticizing me and my current situation.


We offered you a better solution more tailored to your needs.  It's good advice you just don't want to hear it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> We offered you a better solution more tailored to your needs.  It's good advice you just don't want to hear it.



If I need to spend time saving money for a house, I shall do it while I am living with my parents, because that shall allow me to save more money than what I could save while living in an apartment.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I need to spend time saving money for a house, I shall do it while I am living with my parents, because that shall allow me to save more money than what I could save while living in an apartment.


i've been told that it is more money in the long run to invest that money than to purchase a home with it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I need to spend time saving money for a house, I shall do it while I am living with my parents, because that shall allow me to save more money than what I could save while living in an apartment.


Aren't you trying to live with Lady J though?  Consider an apartment a stepping stone since you can simply break the lease if something doesn't work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Aren't you trying to live with Lady J though?  Consider an apartment a stepping stone since you can simply break the lease if something doesn't work out.



My main reason for wanting my own house is so that I can invite my friends over more often, since my parents currently are ridiculously stingy about allowing me to do that, and I doubt that an apartment would be appropriate for that. Also, I severely dislike change, so I do not wish to live in multiple residences in a short duration, because that is what my brother did during and immediately after college, and I wish to avoid that hassle. My plan is to move my place of residence exactly once and then live in my new home for the rest of my life. Living with Lady J is also important, to me, but my parents allow me to invite her over our house whenever I wish to do so, and I also am welcome over her house at any time, so that is not as high a priority.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My main reason for wanting my own house is so that I can invite my friends over more often, since my parents currently are ridiculously stingy about allowing me to do that, and I doubt that an apartment would be appropriate for that. Also, I severely dislike change, so I do not wish to live in multiple residences in a short duration, because that is what my brother did during and immediately after college, and I wish to avoid that hassle. My plan is to move my place of residence exactly once and then live in my new home for the rest of my life. Living with Lady J is also important, to me, but my parents allow me to invite her over our house whenever I wish to do so, and I also am welcome over her house at any time, so that is not as high a priority.


That's cool and all, but you've still never lived on your own so you really have no idea what you're doing.  Home ownership is a big step even for people who have been living on their own for years.  With an apartment, you're also just paying rent and utilities (sometimes not even that); with a house you have a mortgage (with interest), utility bills, property tax, HOA fees, maintenance and upkeep, and things to take care of extra like the lawn.  I don't think you have thought about this which is why we're telling you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> That's cool and all, but you've still never lived on your own so you really have no idea what you're doing.  Home ownership is a big step even for people who have been living on their own for years.  With an apartment, you're also just paying rent and utilities (sometimes not even that); with a house you have a mortgage (with interest), utility bills, property tax, HOA fees, maintenance and upkeep, and things to take care of extra like the lawn.  I don't think you have thought about this which is why we're telling you.



One of my friends, whom I have known since 2005, the friend who will be married in June, moved directly from his parents' house to his own house, so, if he can do that, so can I (although, that may be because he was adopted, so his parents received financial assistance from the state).


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One of my friends, whom I have known since 2005, the friend who will be married in June, moved directly from his parents' house to his own house, so, if *her* can do that, so can I (although, that may be because he was adopted, so his parents received financial assistance from the state).



Lol that doesn't mean you can do that all.  People aren't built the same.  Everybody has their own situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This friend in question works as a professional truck driver, and he also likely has some form of autism, so he is not superior to me.


Is that supposed to mean something?  He could make more money than you, be closer to his goals, etc.  Like I said not everyone's situation is the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Is that supposed to mean something?  He could make more money than you, be closer to his goals, etc.  Like I said not everyone's situation is the same.



Do you expect me to live with my parents until they die? I do not wish to do that, and neither do they, so I need to ensure that I will be financially stable when they are no longer alive.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you expect me to live with my parents until they die? I do not wish to do that, and neither do they, so I need to ensure that I will be financial stable when they are no longer alive.


Not sure what you even got that from, especially since I just suggested you get an apartment.  I'm pretty sure I've said you should have moved out a long time ago.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Not sure what you even got that from, especially since I just suggested you get an apartment.  I'm pretty sure I've said you should have moved out a long time ago.



I shall decide when I am ready, no one else shall.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 20, 2019)

The apartment idea doesn't sound so bad, it's not like you cant hang out with friends in an apartment anyway


----------



## Snowless (Mar 21, 2019)

I've seen you say in another thread you plan on marrying Lady J, but here you say you don't want to change residences and want this one to last you at least thirty years. 

If you're adamant that your next house is going to be one that you keep for the next few decades, then shouldn't you wait until you guys move in together before buying one?


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2019)

Why can't you have friends over at your apartment? I do it all the time...

Apartments aren't 200 square feet y'know? Unless you live right in the middle of NY LEL.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I need to spend time saving money for a house, I shall do it while I am living with my parents, because that shall allow me to save more money than what I could save while living in an apartment.


The whole issue here is that you've already told us that your parents want to move, so you are impeding them in living their lives selfishly. On top of that, based on what I remember for real estate prices in your area and what you make from your jobs, you won't be in a position to afford purchasing a house for quite some time. Nothing about living in an apartment will impede you from inviting friends over, and will open the possibility of spending more time with Lady J in a more intimate setting, it's literally the best choice for you at this point.


DemonDragonJ said:


> This friend in question works as a professional truck driver, and he also likely has some form of autism, so he is not superior to me.


I have a feeling that you're looking down on truck drivers here. While I'd be cautious to label anyone as superior to another, trucking can pay quite well, and is a very stable career choice. That put him in a much better position to purchase his home than your temp IT job and part-time restaurant job will ever put you in.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 21, 2019)

If you have a considerable amount of money  saved (around USD 150,000.00) then I think you're in a good starting place.  For anything else, I would say the first thing you need to do is well, some financial investigation so you can prepare accordingly. Considering buying a house is long term/definite action then I suggest you do both a quantitative and qualitative investigation.

1st - Look for a house/apartment in an area you think you'd feel comfortable in. Ask for the blueprints and make sure the space distribution suits your needs. After you make sure it looks good on paper, visit the place and get a feel of it. During your visit, make sure it looks to be in good condition and that the plumbing and electrical systems are working properly.

2nd- Drive around the neighborhood once or twice a week for at least 15 days to evaluate what kind of environment it is. Make a checklist of things  you need from your environment and ask the locals (as a means of conversation in nearby stores or so) the things on your checklist.

3rd- Do some market investigation to make sure the price of the house/apartment you have your eyes on, is a fair one.

4th- Check how much money you have saved.

5th-  Do some math and determine what amount of money you will have to ask the bank for.

6th- Go to the bank and verify if you qualify  for a loan of the amount of money you'd need to buy said house/apartment. If not, ask  the bank what  is the highest amount they're willing to lend you with  your current credit score.

7th- Start increasing your credit score and/or increasing your savings.

8th- Go back to point no. 4.


----------



## Everlong (Mar 21, 2019)

stop asking for advice ur just gonna ignore tbh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> The whole issue here is that you've already told us that your parents want to move, so you are impeding them in living their lives selfishly. On top of that, based on what I remember for real estate prices in your area and what you make from your jobs, you won't be in a position to afford purchasing a house for quite some time. Nothing about living in an apartment will impede you from inviting friends over, and will open the possibility of spending more time with Lady J in a more intimate setting, it's literally the best choice for you at this point.
> 
> I have a feeling that you're looking down on truck drivers here. While I'd be cautious to label anyone as superior to another, trucking can pay quite well, and is a very stable career choice. That put him in a much better position to purchase his home than your temp IT job and part-time restaurant job will ever put you in.



Those hemorrhoids tho!  

Jk jk! 

Das a rough job >.> I almost die driving 8 hours straight.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 21, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Those hemorrhoids tho!
> 
> Jk jk!
> 
> Das a rough job >.> I almost die driving 8 hours straight.


Yeah, it would bore me too much, especially if you end up with the same routes. It does pay pretty well though, like 40k starting, all the way up in the the mid 100s for owner/operators.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 21, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Yeah, it would bore me too much, especially if you end up with the same routes. It does pay pretty well though, like 40k starting, all the way up in the the mid 100s for owner/operators.



Last year I did a 15 hour drive and I had to have someone else take over.

I just don't have the tolerance for it.

Respect to dem truck drivers @-@


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 22, 2019)

Um I guess don't max out what you're approved for. Bank doesn't account for heating your house or you eating. 

Also don't buy a house if you don't know how to fix anything. Home ownership is essentially another job. Expect to spend 20-50 hours a week working on it.

I have purchased 2 homes in my life sold one and currently own 2. Taxes suck in my state approximately $500 a month. I should be out of home debt in 13 years.

I guess my advice is good luck ddj you'll need it.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 23, 2019)

Wait what do you spend 20-50 hours on? This seems like a reasonable amount of time per month not per week


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 23, 2019)

If you plan to buy your own house then start saving your money.

I dont see why is it bad to stay with your parents. I know during some point of line you need to live on your own. Current real estate shooting up its really hard to get a house especially if you live in city. 


My suggestion for you is whatever money you are earning in your work save it for future insurance and stuff. I am pretty you want to settle down someday and have a kid though its long shot now but make careful decisions. 

If you have partner then moving out of your parents house is nice idea , if you are single then its better you dont do it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I've seen you say in another thread you plan on marrying Lady J, but here you say you don't want to change residences and want this one to last you at least thirty years.
> 
> If you're adamant that your next house is going to be one that you keep for the next few decades, then shouldn't you wait until you guys move in together before buying one?



My plan is to purchase my own place of residence and then invite her to live with me.



Moritsune said:


> The whole issue here is that you've already told us that your parents want to move, so you are impeding them in living their lives selfishly. On top of that, based on what I remember for real estate prices in your area and what you make from your jobs, you won't be in a position to afford purchasing a house for quite some time. Nothing about living in an apartment will impede you from inviting friends over, and will open the possibility of spending more time with Lady J in a more intimate setting, it's literally the best choice for you at this point.



If I cannot afford my own house, I shall purchase a duplex, such as this:  because I will never live in an apartment, such as this:because there shall be too many people in close proximity to each other and virtually no privacy, as well as a landlord; I wish for privacy and no landlords.



Moritsune said:


> I have a feeling that you're looking down on truck drivers here. While I'd be cautious to label anyone as superior to another, trucking can pay quite well, and is a very stable career choice. That put him in a much better position to purchase his home than your temp IT job and part-time restaurant job will ever put you in.



Now, it sounds as if you are speaking negatively of my career choice. I am in no danger of losing my restaurant job, which I shall have for as long as I wish to keep it, and my technical support job has been steady since December of 2017, with no signs of ending at any time soon, and my manager knows that I am seeking permanent employment, so he (hopefully) is working toward making that a reality. Also, professional truck drivers are in danger of losing their jobs to self-driving vehicles. Obviously, for my friend's sake and the sake of all humanity, I hope that that does not occur, but I feel that my career choice is much more future-proof than is his, because, as long as technology exists, there shall be a need for people to repair it.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 23, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I cannot afford my own house, I shall purchase a duplex, such as this:  because I will never live in an apartment, such as this:because there shall be too many people in close proximity to each other and virtually no privacy, as well as a landlord; I wish for privacy and no landlords.


There is plenty of privacy to be had in apartments or the like, just do your due diligence and find one that suits you. If you have the funds to buy a house, by all means, go for it, but based on the information you've provided elsewhere, I don't think you have the means to do so right now. Also, as previously stated, it's selfish to not transition to new accommodations when your parents have already told you they'd like to sell the house and move. You're a grown man, stop impeding other people's lives, they've already provided for you far longer than they owed you.





> Now, it sounds as if you are speaking negatively of my career choice. I am in no danger of losing my restaurant job, which I shall have for as long as I wish to keep it, and my technical support job has been steady since December of 2017, with no signs of ending at any time soon, and my manager knows that I am seeking permanent employment, so he (hopefully) is working toward making that a reality. Also, professional truck drivers are in danger of losing their jobs to self-driving vehicles. Obviously, for my friend's sake and the sake of all humanity, I hope that that does not occur, but I feel that my career choice is much more future-proof than is his, because, as long as technology exists, there shall be a need for people to repair it.


Not that I'm speaking negatively of tech support, but with it being temporary, you can't count on it to be able to pay your mortgage, and I know your work at the restaurant surely won't cover your expenses on its own. Also, while IT/tech support jobs may always be in demand, there's nothing stopping companies from outsourcing it to India or the like for a cheaper option. I don't see that you really have any more stability than a truck driver, and actually probably have less because you've not secured a permanent job in your field. Just saying it's not wise to think you're in as good of a position as your friend just because you perceive your white collar work to be better than blue collar work.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Not that I'm speaking negatively of tech support, but with it being temporary, you can't count on it to be able to pay your mortgage, and I know your work at the restaurant surely won't cover your expenses on its own. Also, while IT/tech support jobs may always be in demand, there's nothing stopping companies from outsourcing it to India or the like for a cheaper option. I don't see that you really have any more stability than a truck driver, and actually probably have less because you've not secured a permanent job in your field. Just saying it's not wise to think you're in as good of a position as your friend just because you perceive your white collar work to be better than blue collar work.



No amount of remote support can ever replace direct hands-on support, because there will always be situations that require a technician to be physically present.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 23, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No amount of remote support can ever replace direct hands-on support, because there will always be situations that require a technician to be physically present.


True, but what good does that do for you if the company that you work for doesn't offer a permanent position? Being a temp worker is too unstable to base your financial decisions on.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 23, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Wait what do you spend 20-50 hours on? This seems like a reasonable amount of time per month not per week



Cleaning, maintaining, upgrading. Some weeks its like 5 hours other weeks its the whole Damn weekend. I mean you can be one of those slobs that buys a joint and does absolutely nothing. But expect your equity in the home to be garbage and to be "that" house in the neighborhood.



DemonDragonJ said:


> My plan is to purchase my own place of residence and then invite her to live with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really dont do any research do you? A duplex is considered income property. As such say bye to any first time home buyer incentives, bye to lowest interest rates, and expect to have to put down higher than 5% of the mortgage value. In other words it will cost you more than a regular house which seems like you can't afford.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, professional truck drivers are in danger of losing their jobs to self-driving vehicles.


How many self driving trucks do you see on the road right now?


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 23, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Cleaning, maintaining, upgrading. Some weeks its like 5 hours other weeks its the whole Damn weekend. I mean you can be one of those slobs that buys a joint and does absolutely nothing. But expect your equity in the home to be garbage and to be "that" house in the neighborhood.



Even if you work on it the whole weekend that would be max 20 hours. Cleaning is something that you should do for any house so I don’t really see that as an actual time investment from a house buying perspective


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2019)

Demon dragon j you are right independent duplex house is good idea. Its good to be boss of your place .

Apartments are not ok for me as well if i want to play loud guitar or plan gardening or buy a dog i have to get all the damn permission.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How many self driving trucks do you see on the road right now?



I have seen none, but some users on this forum, as well as respected scientists in actuality, seem to believe that they are inevitable, so I hope that my friend has a contingency plan, in the case that they do become a reality.



Moritsune said:


> True, but what good does that do for you if the company that you work for doesn't offer a permanent position? Being a temp worker is too unstable to base your financial decisions on.



Then I shall find a company that _will_ offer me a permanent position, but there do not seem to be very many of those, at this moment.



Moritsune said:


> Not that I'm speaking negatively of tech support, but with it being temporary, you can't count on it to be able to pay your mortgage, and I know your work at the restaurant surely won't cover your expenses on its own. Also, while IT/tech support jobs may always be in demand, there's nothing stopping companies from outsourcing it to India or the like for a cheaper option. I don't see that you really have any more stability than a truck driver, and actually probably have less because you've not secured a permanent job in your field. Just saying it's not wise to think you're in as good of a position as your friend just *because you perceive your white collar work to be better than blue collar work.*



I exercise regularly, but I am not exactly Charles Atlas; for my entire life, my intelligence has been my greatest asset, so I wish for a job that minimizes physical exertion and challenges my brain. From my own experience, blue collar work is typically menial physical labor, whereas white collar work allows me to use my intelligence. Surely, it is logical for a person to seek a job that allows them to fully utilize their natural abilities?



Sir Lancelot said:


> Demon dragon j you are right independent duplex house is good idea. Its good to be boss of your place .
> 
> Apartments are not ok for me as well if i want to play loud guitar or plan gardening or buy a dog i have to get all the damn permission.



Yes, that is my reasoning on this situation, as well; for my entire life, I have been forced to follow the rules of other people, so it will be very nice when I can make my own rules.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You really dont do any research do you? A duplex is considered income property. As such say bye to any first time home buyer incentives, bye to lowest interest rates, and expect to have to put down higher than 5% of the mortgage value. In other words it will cost you more than a regular house which seems like you can't afford.



If that is the case, I shall find the least expensive house than I can afford and purchase it, even if it is in poor shape, because I can always restore it to better condition.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 24, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have seen none, but some users on this forum, as well as respected scientists in actuality, seem to believe that they are inevitable, so I hope that my friend has a contingency plan, in the case that they do become a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you better start saving money i can totally understand you. I am on the sticky spot i have plan to live in independent house. Corporate housing or apartments limits my freespace on my activity. 

I am on same plan as well i am saving my money in my mutual funds thats what i am doing.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have seen none, but some users on this forum, as well as respected scientists in actuality, seem to believe that they are inevitable, so I hope that my friend has a contingency plan, in the case that they do become a reality.


Yeah maybe but not before you reach retirement age.  Doesn't really matter in your case.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 24, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Even if you work on it the whole weekend that would be max 20 hours. Cleaning is something that you should do for any house so I don’t really see that as an actual time investment from a house buying perspective



I mean sure when my house was like 1200 sq feet I could spend like 20 hours a week on it but when your house is like 2500-3000 sq ft and you have .5 acre- 1 acre to maintain it will take you over 30 hours a wk easy


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 24, 2019)

Like a farmer?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 24, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I mean sure when my house was like 1200 sq feet I could spend like 20 hours a week on it but when your house is like 2500-3000 sq ft and you have .5 acre- 1 acre to maintain it will take you over 30 hours a wk easy


That's way too much, tbh. If you're constantly updating your house you're just wasting money. Maintaining what you have is quite easy, and shouldn't take more than a few hours a week on average. If you decide to sell, that's when updating really needs to happen, to maximize the value, basically update once or as actually needed. If you own a house for 30 years or more, for instance, it doesn't make sense to change your flooring, fixtures, and bathroom every time the trending style changes, just a waste of time and money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 24, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Then I shall find a company that _will_ offer me a permanent position, but there do not seem to be very many of those, at this moment.


That should be accomplished before you consider buying property unless you have the cash to buy it outright.




> I exercise regularly, but I am not exactly Charles Atlas; for my entire life, my intelligence has been my greatest asset, so I wish for a job that minimizes physical exertion and challenges my brain. From my own experience, blue collar work is typically menial physical labor, whereas white collar work allows me to use my intelligence. Surely, it is logical for a person to seek a job that allows them to fully utilize their natural abilities?


There are plenty of blue collar jobs that allow a person to utilize their intelligence. Troubleshooting machinery and electronic circuits are a part of my blue collar job. I'm not saying that you can't prefer jobs that utilize your strengths, but it seems like you're looking down on a whole area of work and not considering them as viable careers. For the record, my blue collar job pays six figures in a low cost area to live.

Edit: Also, not a brag, just want you to understand how ridiculous it is to put white collar work above blue collar work like that. Also, proof if you need it-

*Spoiler*: __ 











> Yes, that is my reasoning on this situation, as well; for my entire life, I have been forced to follow the rules of other people, so it will be very nice when I can make my own rules.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, I shall find the least expensive house than I can afford and purchase it, even if it is in poor shape, because I can always restore it to better condition.


Renting doesn't take away your rights. Sure, you may be restricted on pets and that kind of thing, but typically it's not going to affect you. It does bother me that you continue to ignore the fact that you're interfering with your parents' lives and being selfish. Do you really feel entitled enough to think they should continue to support you while you save for a house that you probably can't afford anytime soon just because you don't want to rent or be inconvenienced in any way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm curious, have you compared the monthly cost of a home (excluding mortgage payments) vs renting?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 24, 2019)

Jim said:


> I'm curious, have you compared the monthly cost of a home (excluding mortgage payments) vs renting?


Why would you exclude the mortgage payment?


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Why would you exclude the mortgage payment?


oh, DDJ was saying that it's pointless to rent because that money could go to mortgage.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 24, 2019)

Jim said:


> oh, DDJ was saying that it's pointless to rent because that money could go to mortgage.


Yeah, but you'd want to look at total cost for renting vs total cost for purchasing. Don't see what ignoring the cost of the mortgage would do for his comparison.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 24, 2019)

People have started renovating buses to live in for a reason lel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Yeah, but you'd want to look at total cost for renting vs total cost for purchasing. Don't see what ignoring the cost of the mortgage would do for his comparison.


I don't think that he'll ever look at mortgage as a cost. He sees renting as potential money spent on a house. That is, if he rents for decades, it's all money thrown away, but if he paid mortgage, it's actually buying something. I do realize that a lot of people spend a great deal of their lives paying for a house, and i've heard endless stories about how such houses decrease in value significantly afterward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 24, 2019)

Jim said:


> I don't think that he'll ever look at mortgage as a cost. He sees renting as potential money spent on a house. That is, if he rents for decades, it's all money thrown away, but if he paid mortgage, it's actually buying something. I do realize that a lot of people spend a great deal of their lives paying for a house, and i've heard endless stories about how such houses decrease in value significantly afterward.


Ah, yeah, fair point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2019)

Learn how to do repairs yourself. You'll save money.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2019)

@Moritsune, what do you do for work, to earn so much money?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 25, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Moritsune, what do you do for work, to earn so much money?


I work on a crude oil pipeline.


----------



## MarF (Mar 25, 2019)

I do own a house, but I didn't buy it. My mother and stepfather left it to me, so I can't tell you much about buying one except that you should have an expert look the house over before you buy it. My oldest brother made the mistake of not doing that, long story short the entire roof needs to be rebuild, which is gonna cost him at least 100k € for the roof and damage done to the rest of the house by it.

Seeing as you plan to marry one day, I'd also recommend buying the cheapest interior that you can find. I'm saying this because there is a 110% chance of your future wife disliking your stuff, so you're gonna rebuy everything anyway.

Also be nice to your neighbours/community, having a bad relationship with them can fuck you over for decades to come.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> I work on a crude oil pipeline.



I see; oil is a major industry, and one that is often unpleasant or dangerous, so it makes sense that a person who works in that industry makes a great amount of money, although I will confess that I am very envious of you, now. How old are you, and for how long have you held that job?



MarF said:


> Seeing as you plan to marry one day, I'd also recommend buying the cheapest interior that you can find. I'm saying this because there is a 110% chance of your future wife disliking your stuff, so you're gonna rebuy everything anyway.



Why do you believe that? That is a very negative and pessimistic viewpoint to have, in my mind.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see; oil is a major industry, and one that is often unpleasant or dangerous, so it makes sense that a person who works in that industry makes a great amount of money, although I will confess that I am very envious of you, now. How old are you, and for how long have you held that job?


I'm 30, got the job directly after leaving the Navy in the middle of 2013.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> I'm 30, got the job directly after leaving the Navy in the middle of 2013.



Now, I am even more envious, but that does make sense, since being a member of the military typically ensures great job security; it is only fair, considering the strict discipline that a member must endure, as well as the possibility of being killed in combat.


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now, I am even more envious, but that does make sense, since being a member of the military typically ensures great job security; it is only fair, considering the strict discipline that a member must endure, as well as the possibility of being killed in combat.


I never really saw combat, I worked as a reactor operator/technician. Just so happened that the job description sounds impressive enough for employers to have interest in those with my background.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> I never really saw combat, I worked as a reactor operator/technician. Just so happened that the job description sounds impressive enough for employers to have interest in those with my background.



That is good for you; my father is an accountant, and earns a fairly comfortable salary from that job (although not sufficiently comfortable for him and my mother to not want to downsize to a smaller house, eventually), so I find myself wondering what I can do to increase my salary without changing my career path.

Also, I read a news article, today, that stated that, if the minimum wage had increased at the same rate that CEO salaries have increased in the past several years, it would be $33.50 per hour; can you believe that injustice? How is that not illegal?


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is good for you; my father is an accountant, and earns a fairly comfortable salary from that job (although not sufficiently comfortable for him and my mother to not want to downsize to a smaller house, eventually), so I find myself wondering what I can do to increase my salary without changing my career path.
> 
> Also, I read a news article, today, that stated that, if the minimum wage had increased at the same rate that CEO salaries have increased in the past several years, it would be $33.50 per hour; can you believe that injustice? How is that not illegal?


Yeah, that's how the world works though. I hope understanding where I'm at financially helps you take my advice on this matter more seriously. My previous house was purchased with a 30 year VA mortgage with a fixed 3.25% interest rate for 165k, the payments were nearly 1300/month, and after utilities and everything else it didn't really leave a whole lot in the budget for anything else, and that was while making 90-100k per year. Unless you have significant savings, purchasing a house in your current situation will likely only lead to financial hardship or ruin.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Yeah, that's how the world works though. I hope understanding where I'm at financially helps you take my advice on this matter more seriously. My previous house was purchased with a 30 year VA mortgage with a fixed 3.25% interest rate for 165k, the payments were nearly 1300/month, and after utilities and everything else it didn't really leave a whole lot in the budget for anything else, and that was while making 90-100k per year. Unless you have significant savings, purchasing a house in your current situation will likely only lead to financial hardship or ruin.



In that case, I do not need to worry about having my own place yet, since my parents hope to remain in our current house for several more years before they move into a smaller house, which gives me more time to save money; the only problem there is that I cannot ask my girlfriend to marry me while I am still living with my parents, so I unfortunately have a conflict of interest in this situation.


----------



## JuicyG (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Currently, I still live with my parents, but I obviously cannot do that, forever, so I have begun to search for a new house, and I feel that it would be wise to seek advice in this area from other people, people who have their own houses.
> 
> I wish to remain in the same town in which I currently live (although my parents have been saying that I should look in other towns), so I shall be seeking houses that are located in it, and I certainly have a limit to how much money I can spend at the present time. I would prefer a house with a minimum of two bedrooms and two bathrooms, in the case that I have a roommate or guests. I also am seeking a house in which the roof, the siding, the heating, the wiring, and the plumbing are fairly new (no more than a decade old); wherever I live, next, I plan to spend the rest of my life, or at least another thirty years, so I shall definitely inquire about having solar panels installed on the roof of the house.
> 
> ...



I currently rent the home I live in, where Ive been paying around $650/month not including other bills. Ive been seriously thinking about buying a home as well even though my real goal was to save enough to build my own on some land Ive purchased some years back


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

JuicyG said:


> I currently rent the home I live in, where Ive been paying around $650/month not including other bills. Ive been seriously thinking about buying a home as well even though my real goal was to save enough to build my own on some land Ive purchased some years back



Is your house in good condition and in a safe neighborhood? My parents have said that better apartments have higher rent, so I would expect to pay closer to $1,000 per month, making $650 per month a major bargain in my view.


----------



## JuicyG (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is your house in good condition and in a safe neighborhood? My parents have said that better apartments have higher rent, so I would expect to pay closer to $1,000 per month, making $650 per month a major bargain in my view.



I live in Logan Ohio, you can google it. Small town, and yes its safe for the most part. Ive had one incident here with someone breaking into my car however. 

Closer to the cities you probably do pay more. 

I live about an hour outside of Columbus Ohio


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

JuicyG said:


> I live in Logan Ohio, you can google it. Small town, and yes its safe for the most part. Ive had one incident here with someone breaking into my car however.
> 
> Closer to the cities you probably do pay more.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of Columbus Ohio



Are you comfortable revealing that information on a publicly-viewable forum? If I lived in a major city, I likely would be comfortable revealing that, but I do not, so I prefer to keep my place of residence unknown.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you comfortable revealing that information on a publicly-viewable forum? If I lived in a major city, I likely would be comfortable revealing that, but I do not, so I prefer to keep my place of residence unknown.


Because we can go in the phone books and look up JuicyG from Logan, Ohio


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 27, 2019)

JuicyG said:


> I currently rent the home I live in, where Ive been paying around $650/month not including other bills. Ive been seriously thinking about buying a home as well even though my real goal was to save enough to build my own on some land Ive purchased some years back



Be happy. A fucking 1 bedroom apartment is over 1000 dollars a month here.

2 bedrooms average around 1500-1600.


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2019)

You can always kill you’re parents and still live in their house alone tho...


I would just rent an apartment... or I guess rent a house


----------



## MarF (Mar 27, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that? That is a very negative and pessimistic viewpoint to have, in my mind.



Well, originally I was given this advice from two different women on two different occasions. My Aunt and a female coworker, both married with children. I've also actually seen it happen to a few people...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2019)

pfft said:


> You can always kill you’re parents and still live in their house alone tho...



Sometimes my parents make me angry, but I love them too much to ever consider doing such a thing, and our current house requires too much upkeep and maintenance for a single person; I am seeking a house that is smaller than the one in which I am currently living, to have low upkeep costs.



MarF said:


> Well, originally I was given this advice from two different women on two different occasions. My Aunt and a female coworker, both married with children. I've also actually seen it happen to a few people...



I fail to see why I should abandon everything I own if a potential partner does not like it, because I would never do that to them.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 29, 2019)

DDJ what is available in your budget?

Just be pragmatic and go for what is financially achievable.

Go to a financial advisor and see how much mortgage you can get, with or without help of your parents.

Make a list of houses you can rent and a list of houses you can buy based on what you earn and what the financial advisor told you. 

Choose what appeals most to you.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> DDJ what is available in your budget?
> 
> Just be pragmatic and go for what is financially achievable.
> 
> ...



I spoke to a person at my bank, today, about this subject, and that person said that I need to have a line of credit to be approved for a mortgage, which means that I need to have a credit card, which does not at all please me, since I do not have a credit card, due to never having needed one, and I really do not wish to change that status. I explained to the bank employee that I once borrowed money for a new car (not my current car, for which I paid entirely up front, but a car before that), a three-year loan that I repaid in a year-and-a-half, and my college loan were ten-year loans, but I repaid them in five or six years, but the employee said that those examples were not sufficiently recent, so now I am not certain what I shall do.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2019)

you can just get a credit card and use it to build credit. A lot of people use credit cards like that for the sole purpose of building credit despite never needing it. You can pay for things you'd normally be able to pay for without the card.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2019)

Jim said:


> you can just get a credit card and use it to build credit. A lot of people use credit cards like that for the sole purpose of building credit despite never needing it. You can pay for things you'd normally be able to pay for without the card.



I do not like using another person's money; the reason that I do not have a credit card is that I am too worried that I shall accumulate a large amount of debt, so, by not having a credit card, I shall never suffer from that problem. Also, the majority of people have credit cards, so I feel special by not having one.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like using another person's money; the reason that I do not have a credit card is that I am too worried that I shall accumulate a large amount of debt, so, by not having a credit card, I shall never suffer from that problem. Also, the majority of people have credit cards, so I feel special by not having one.


A lot of people don't _want_ to use credit cards, but _only_ do so to build credit. You don't need to worry about accumulating debt if you just pay it as soon as possible. Treat the money you spent in credit as real money you spent.  Whenever you use your credit card, you could even take the equivalent amount of money out of your wallet and put it somewhere else as if you spent it, and only return that money once you've paid the bill.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like using another person's money; the reason that I do not have a credit card is that I am too worried that I shall accumulate a large amount of debt, so, by not having a credit card, I shall never suffer from that problem. Also, the majority of people have credit cards, so I feel special by not having one.


If you don't have credit established at this point you can forget about buying a house for the next few years.  Or even a ring (although to propose you kind of have to be dating)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> If you don't have credit established at this point you can forget about buying a house for the next few years.  Or even a ring (although to propose you kind of have to be dating)


he's going to use a ring? Rings for romantic gestures are a long running scam from jewelry companies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Apr 4, 2019)

Jim said:


> he's going to use a ring? Rings for romantic gestures are a long running scam from jewelry companies.


From what I remember he was going to opt for their birth stones over diamonds, so it wouldn't be quite as bad, but still a racket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> From what I remember he was going to opt for their birth stones over diamonds, so it wouldn't be quite as bad, but still a racket.



Actually, Lady J's birthstone _is_ diamond, but that is a subject to discuss in another thread.


----------

